# 3 car seats in 2007 Honda Pilot



## MamaChick (Sep 3, 2010)

What we're working with: DD1- 6 (38 lbs) is in a Britax Boulevard, DD2- 3 (30 lbs) is in a Britax Pavillion & we have a Chicco KeyFit for DS1 due in Aug. Can I fit all 3 across? I considered using 3rd row and getting a booster for DD1 but she's not even 40 lbs yet. She can get herself in her car seat but can't unlatch the bottom to get herself out. I want her to be as safe as possible. I'm not sure she'd like being in the back alone, anyway. 

What's the best configuration with what I've got going on? 

My DH wants a new, bigger SUV & I do NOT want a car note. So I'm trying to show him this can work.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you tried installing all of them together? It might be tricky to get them all installed correctly. Maybe an expert could help. The Britax seats can be rather bulky. We have a Diono Radian. They are very narrow and go up to high weights and can be converted to a high backed booster. Many people can fit 3 of these across in smaller cars. With the Chicco and 2 Diono's it might work.


----------

